# high street wheel cleaner shootout



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

DW youtube



RandomlySet said:


> Last weekend I attempted to do another video on some popular High Street products, this time wheels cleaners.
> 
> AutoGlym Magma v Meguiar's Ultimate All Wheel Cleaner v Turtle Wax Redline v Wonder Wheels Who Wins? - YouTube


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Who is the member who is in the videos?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

VenomUK said:


> Who is the member who is in the videos?


Randomlyset ( aka matt - oh and dont forget jeff)


----------

